# Jobs/careers in Herpetology



## Gx3 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you make your living in herpetology? If so what do you do? I was just interested, I could graduate with an engineering degree next june, but I think I'll stay around a bit longer to get a minor in Bio with a concentration in herpetology. Anyways, I was just curious about the jobs that are out there in this field.


----------



## Beazer (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, herpetology is something where you have to be really passionate about the animals because the pay is crap, lol. It takes somebody very dedicated to become a herpetologist. Herpetelogy really needs some good people. A lot of people are just after discovering new species/naming stuff after themselves or their studies are incredibly lacking. People really need to start focusing on the already discovered. Taxonomy is a pain too. But if you are really dedicated to the herps, go for herpetology, money isnt everything and its about what makes you happy. 

-Jon DeLong


----------



## tupinambis (Jun 29, 2008)

Beazer has a few things right, and a few things wrong. It certainly does take somebody very dedicated to become a herpetologist as there really are very few jobs in the private sector, and in the academic sector there simply isn't the funding for "herpetology" related science. For example, I currently am in Canada where I'd say 90% of science funding goes towards fish and aquaculture related science. Doesn't really matter what the subject is, fish seem to get a lot of funding as it is a very economic related field to this country. Amphibian decline research is beginning to get a little more funding now that it is a public awareness issue. But reptiles, very few people looking into them here for whatever field.
As for people getting into herpetology just to discover new species/naming stuff, that's kind of hogwash. There are people that do, and frankly, they are usually looking around areas that seriously NEED better species inventory (southeast asia and south america). The zoological nomenclature rules currently forbid naming stuff after their discoverers. However, these are some of the areas where funding can be acquired. Getting funding is a politics game, and if you want to keep doing research, you have to play the game. My own personal interests lie in the ecological physiology of reptiles and amphibians, particularly during times of duress, however I find the best way to get funding is to associate with a lab that is well supported in some other way and try to tie my research in with the lab's.
I see lots of young people thinking that herpetology is the way to go because they grew up watching Steve Irwin. That guy wasn't about herpetology, he was about tormenting animals for ratings. He did raise awareness of conservation of some animals to some people, but he also created a very false image of herpetologists being the "Indiana Jones" of zoologists. David Attenborough would be a much better role model. Don't get me wrong, I've had my moments of excitement, but herpetology is about being dedicated and, frankly, broke.


----------



## Nero (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree with the steve Irwin vs Dave attenborough. but Steve did bring more excitment for herp lovers and young kids, but Attenborough was very dull and boring I tend to watch his documentarys more now than when I was kid, but he still lacks luster for catching the public eye.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jun 30, 2008)

If Steve Irwin and people like him. Had gotten their way. None of us would own the reptiles we own.Jeff Corwin is the same way. So it seems there is a fine line that separates the Hobbiest from the Pro. I myself feel that they are right to an extent . That's why I stopped buying imported reptiles. Large snakes and things should only be owned by competent educated adults. Imports should be stopped completely. That way the ones like us who do it for the reptiles as much as for our own glory. Can take what we have in the trade. And let the wild populations take care of themselves like they have always done.
But as far as making a living as a Herpetologist good luck. Most all those guys get their money from other places and do their work. Herpetology is more of a hobby than a career.


----------

